# Rate my 6'5 brother



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

He's my younger brother and even I admit hes better looking than me. He also gets more girls which is crazy to think about. Psl rating boys? @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Preston @subhuman incel @SubhumanCurrycel @Salludon @Korea @bwrauycnee @TeenAscender @Kroker @ForeverRecession @Birdcell @astatine @WontStopNorwooding @EverythingMattersCel @Xangsane @triggered @Xangsane @LooksOverAll @Introvertednarc @RabidRosaries @VicMackey @Ethereal @UglyGod360


----------



## Kroker (Feb 22, 2022)

Post other colored pics mate


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

Chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

htn. Bad eye area as is case with most arabs


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Chadlite


You can see that girl next to him is below his shoulder. He's catching up to me.....he's probably going to outgrow me


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> You can see that girl next to him is below his shoulder. He's catching up to me.....he's probably going to outgrow me


Genetics man


----------



## astatine (Feb 22, 2022)

Just due to that clean shaven face and height he will have no problem getting pussy


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

astatine said:


> Just due to that clean shaven face and height he will have no problem getting pussy


He already gets more than me bro  and I get a LOT.


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Feb 22, 2022)

Mogs you


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> htn. Bad eye area as is case with most arabs


Definitely not htn if he's even better looking than me. Better hair, jawline, leaner and clean shaven suits him


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

WhiteGoodman said:


> Mogs you


Agreed.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Irl chad smvwise don’t use autistic PSL bro


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> htn. Bad eye area as is case with most arabs


nah this is no way htn, looks at least 5-5.25, side and 3/4 looks very good, frontal gets fucked from shadows a bit I think


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Irl chad smvwise don’t use autistic PSL bro


If he really is 6’5, even if he’s 6’2-6’4 he’s still be chadlite

I don’t really rate by psl


----------



## NotoriousLoser (Feb 22, 2022)

lanklet + wannabe chad


----------



## Deleted member 17542 (Feb 22, 2022)

What the hell is wrong with y'all? We live in 2022 and I still see shit quality videos and pics. Buy a fucking Iphone and stop coping.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> If he really is 6’5, even if he’s 6’2-6’4 he’s still be chadlite
> 
> I don’t really rate by psl


This dude mogs me and is almost about to height mog me as well. Sheesh


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 22, 2022)

Psl 5.25
Frail zoomer skull, feels like I could crush it between thumb and index finger


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Psl 5.25
> Frail zoomer skull, feels like I could crush it between thumb and index finger


He would tower over you and gives me a good fight. No shot here buddy


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> This dude mogs me and is almost about to height mog me as well. Sheesh


nigga tall


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Psl 5.25
> Frail zoomer skull, feels like I could crush it between thumb and index finger


Cope if he is really 6’5


we_chillingfosho said:


> This dude mogs me and is almost about to height mog me as well. Sheesh


yall are a bunch of gigachads fosho, the reason y everything’s thinks ur larping is cuz we think it’s too good to be true.

6’6 Arab Demigod pheno family


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> nigga tall


Genetics. At most I'm about an inch taller and he's rapidly closing the gap


----------



## Kroker (Feb 22, 2022)

Is he in Egypt? or aboard


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> He would tower over you







No he wouldn't


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Cope if he is really 6’5
> 
> yall are a bunch of gigachads fosho, the reason y everything’s thinks ur larping is cuz we think it’s too good to be true.
> 
> 6’6 Arab Demigod pheno family


That suit pic was recent and he looks tall asf even from my perspective. Dude looks like he has to almost duck under that door behind him


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

why doesn’t ur bro just make a tiktok account and farm dopamine


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> why doesn’t ur bro just make a tiktok account and farm dopamine


Too busy playing with girls . He's a massive player, even from kindergarten he was playing girls


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> why doesn’t ur bro just make a tiktok account and farm dopamine


Who takes it. I think he does. I look more masculine but that's because he's younger


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> No he wouldn't


Yeah......he would


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

@copingvolcel @Berserk


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Who takes it. I think he does. I look more masculine but that's because he's younger


@Sorken @Birdcell the guys eye area looks bad in this photo too. I guess 5 could be fair for the rest of his face idk


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> He's my younger brother and even I admit hes better looking than me. He also gets more girls which is crazy to think about. Psl rating boys? @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Preston @subhuman incel @SubhumanCurrycel @Salludon @Korea @bwrauycnee @TeenAscender @Kroker @ForeverRecession @Birdcell @astatine @WontStopNorwooding @EverythingMattersCel @Xangsane @triggered @Xangsane @LooksOverAll @Introvertednarc @RabidRosaries @VicMackey @Ethereal @UglyGod360


Chad


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Sorken @Birdcell the guys eye area looks bad in this photo too. I guess 5 could be fair for the rest of his face idk


ye nvm i saw the other photo after, expected the eye area to look better based on the thumbnail/side view, 5 is fair


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Sorken @Birdcell the guys eye area looks bad in this photo too. I guess 5 could be fair for the rest of his face idk


Yeah he has same eye area as OP , but If he has blue eyes and tall with Prettyboy pheno , than imo 5psl + , entering the chadlite zone


----------



## klamus (Feb 22, 2022)

Gigachad


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> This dude mogs me and is almost about to height mog me as well. Sheesh


5psl then , chadlite IRL


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Sorken @Birdcell the guys eye area looks bad in this photo too. I guess 5 could be fair for the rest of his face idk


Doesn't matter he is a 6'5 16 year old with all around good features.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

klamus said:


> Gigachad


He's gotta be a chad at least if he mogs me


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah he has same eye area as OP , but If he has blue eyes and tall with Prettyboy pheno , than imo 5psl + , entering the chadlite zone


He has greenish eyes like me. Although my eyes look more exotic. He still takes the cake because he's what girls like.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> He's my younger brother and even I admit hes better looking than me. He also gets more girls which is crazy to think about. Psl rating boys? @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Preston @subhuman incel @SubhumanCurrycel @Salludon @Korea @bwrauycnee @TeenAscender @Kroker @ForeverRecession @Birdcell @astatine @WontStopNorwooding @EverythingMattersCel @Xangsane @triggered @Xangsane @LooksOverAll @Introvertednarc @RabidRosaries @VicMackey @Ethereal @UglyGod360


damn, we are the same person

I also have a younger brother whose 6'5, better looking than me, and has been taller than me since we were 12. PSL wise id say 4.75-5 maybe? He looks young tho, he has potential to be Chad by early 20s


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Solid physique for 16 year old too. What yall think. Considering his tall frame and how hard it is to build muscle. @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Korea @Birdcell @ForeverRecession @Sorken @TeenAscender @UglyGod360


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Solid physique for 16 year old too. What yall think. Considering his tall frame and how hard it is to build muscle. @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Korea @Birdcell @ForeverRecession @Sorken @TeenAscender @UglyGod360


Shit physqiue only halo is height.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Shit physqiue only halo is height.


Started training this year mate. And he 16 years old. Take a look at the average 16 year old


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Started training this year mate. And he 16 years old. Take a look at the average 16 year old


Snip
My body when i was 15 and completely natty not even supplements, his body is complete trash the only halo he has is height.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Solid physique for 16 year old too. What yall think. Considering his tall frame and how hard it is to build muscle. @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Korea @Birdcell @ForeverRecession @Sorken @TeenAscender @UglyGod360


Yeah chadlite , high appeal to jb's


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1558154
> 
> My body when i was 15 and completely natty not even supplements, his body is complete trash the only halo he has is height.


One question tho. Are you chorshanbe or nah


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> One question tho. Are you chorshanbe or nah


No nigga i was playing

the meme came me and @Thompsonz joking around and talking about prison shit


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> No nigga i was playing
> 
> the meme came me and @Thompsonz joking around and talking about prison shit


Bro I could never believe it . Especially after watching that dudes fights and interviews. Man's a monster


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

@we_chillingfosho I mogged chorschanbe even when i was 15, that guy isnt special either


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah chadlite , high appeal to jb's


Could probably become chad-gigachad in the next couple of years. Damn feels weird watching youngin grow up and shit


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

If he gets the right glow up , then why not 


we_chillingfosho said:


> Could probably become chad-gigachad in the next couple of years. Damn feels weird watching youngin grow up and shit


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> @we_chillingfosho I mogged chorschanbe even when i was 15, that guy isnt special either


I like your style of trolling but my brother would just tower over and play around with you. He's proper strong even for me


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> If he gets the right glow up , then why not


I'm somewhere in the chadlite level and with a bit of work I can easily become chad. I probably am a chad all things considered. So if he has a better base than me then yep. We looking at a gigachad slayer. God damn I'm happy for my genes


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Snip
> My body when i was 15 and completely natty not even supplements, his body is complete trash the only halo he has is height.


Cope he has a good physique for a 6’5 16 year old, most 16 ur olds built like shit TikTok fitness influencers aren’t avg irl


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I like your style of trolling but my brother would just tower over and play around with you. He's proper strong even for me


Tower over i would suplex your brother into the ground with his gay face and if you looked at me in any bad way in real life you would get same shit

Chorschanbe is a cuck next to me, your brother is even beyond shit.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

You better have him playing ball with his build, his smv+being an athlete = unmoggable


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Who takes it. I think he does. I look more masculine but that's because he's younger


You mog. 

What county are you from? Btehki 3arabi?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> You better have him playing ball with his build, his smv+being an athlete = unmoggable


He has a massive frame. Way bigger than mine. He plays sports everyday, mostly basketball. So yeah we will see. He currently finishing up the last two years of high-school


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Cope he has a good physique for a 6’5 16 year old, most 16 ur olds built like shit TikTok fitness influencers aren’t avg irl


Snip
This is me when i was 15 years old nigga

His brother halo is only his height he has no good physqiue.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1558189
> 
> This is me when i was 15 years old nigga
> 
> His brother halo is only his height he has no good physqiue.


Me when I was 16 before training or anything. Natural physique. You might be leaner but I just naturally have way more muscle


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1558189
> 
> This is me when i was 15 years old nigga
> 
> His brother halo is only his height he has no good physqiue.


Don’t compare ur physique to his u are 5’8 with an 18 inch bideltoid and even then u don’t look more jacked than his 6 5 brother


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Much easier for manlets w 16inch bideltoid a to look full and muscular than over 6ft 20inch bideltoid dudes


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Me when I was 16 before training or anything. Natural physique. You might be leaner but I just naturally have way more muscle


You dont have way more muscle than me nigga you just have fat and a bit muscle



TeenAscender said:


> Don’t compare ur physique to his u are 5’8 with an 18 inch bideltoid and even then u don’t look more jacked than his 6 5 brother


Keep coping faggot show me the muscles then i was 5 9 there and my bideltoid mogged him still.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Don’t compare ur physique to his u are 5’8 with an 18 inch bideltoid and even then u don’t look more jacked than his 6 5 brother


Me and my brother goin into a bar and I bet we pullin every chick in there lmaooooo


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Me when I was 16 before training or anything. Natural physique. You might be leaner but I just naturally have way more muscle


Talking about naturally i only trained 3 months for that physqiue when i was 15.

Now i havent trained 2 years my height is 6 0, my armspan is 6 3 and i mog everyone on this forum without any working out.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Me and my brother goin into a bar and I bet we pullin every chick in there lmaooooo


Lmfaooo fax I thought this is supposed to be an impaartial looksmaxxing forum and here we have 5’8 manlets with 16 inch bideltoids coping that u guys are normies


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Me when I was 16 before training or anything. Natural physique. You might be leaner but I just naturally have way more muscle


You even have smaller bone structure than me there when i was 15, imagine me now at my age 19 i mog you to death bro




TeenAscender said:


> Lmfaooo fax I thought this is supposed to be an impaartial looksmaxxing forum and here we have 5’8 manlets with 16 inch bideltoids coping that u guys are normies


What bideltoid nigga? im 6 0 and have 6 3 armspan now, i mog your bideltoids to death.

Bitchass niggas crying about some bideltoads, with your 6 inch wrist sizes


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Talking about naturally i only trained 3 months for that physqiue when i was 15.
> 
> Now i havent trained 2 years my height is 6 0, my armspan is 6 3 and i mog everyone on this forum without any working out.


Now that ur taller ur physique don’t look nearly as full, and if ur is then just admit that ur physique at 5 9 isn’t anything speical


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Now that ur taller ur physique don’t look nearly as full, and if ur is then just admit that ur physique at 5 9 isn’t anything speical


I had a friend who did bodybuilding he was 2 years older than me and 6 4 tall, he told me that my back was bigger than his and he was bodybuilding for 2 years.

Big bone structure and long bones together mog any physqiue out there.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> You even have smaller bone structure than me there when i was 15, imagine me now at my age 19 i mog you to death bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I have smaller bones when I am 6 inches taller? That would mean bigger bones hahaha


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> I had a friend who did bodybuilding he was 2 years older than me and 6 4 tall, he told me that my back was bigger than his and he was bodybuilding for 2 years.
> 
> Big bone structure and long bones together mog any physqiue out there.


"Big bone structure and long bones" you just answered your own question bro. I mog you


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Well i got a growth spurt on my arms, shoulders at age 17
> 
> So i wasnt that long boned at age 15 but my muscles are insane big as you can see there, and my back is also very big.
> 
> ...


U a heightmaxxingcel as well?


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> "Big bone structure and long bones" you just answered your own question bro. I mog you







"I mog you" what are you the next @MakinItHappenReturn coper curry?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1558220
> 
> "I mog you" what are you the next @MakinItHappenReturn coper curry?



Nigga  check his palate and maxilla

The moment someone black and white's their video/photo you know they are frading.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorken said:


> nah this is no way htn, looks at least 5-5.25, side and 3/4 looks very good, frontal gets fucked from shadows a bit I think



He is fucking high tier normie and that's only to Indian birds.

He is a very standard looking dude with facial averageness and style lol a bit of camera charisma and you inexperienced kids are fooled

You are fooled by the side profile. Look at this..






Are we being serious now?

Lips? 404
Palate? 404
Maxilla? 404
Nose? 911 looks like a criminal


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> U a heightmaxxingcel as well?


Not really but the only thing i would need is height to reach 6 3. Since my armspan is 6 3 and torso seems to be very big and wide.

Only LL would help me though


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Nigga  check his palate and maxilla
> 
> The moment someone black and white's their video/photo you know they are frading.
> 
> View attachment 1558223


You can't win this one mane. Youngin mogs me and even I accept that. He's also 16, dudes gonna develop. Also stop taking screenshots in middle of video . @StrangerDanger @TeenAscender @astatine


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He is fucking high tier normie and that's only to Indian birds.
> 
> He is a very standard looking dude with facial averageness and style lol a bit of camera charisma and you inexperienced kids are fooled
> 
> ...


Cope u get mogged to oblivion Irl

Seethe for the 6’5 16 ur old Arab Prince u dream of being

He’s like Chico where his appeal doesn’t come from being 8psl but from having good harmony

Not to mention he is 6 fucking 5


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Cope u get mogged to oblivion Irl
> 
> Seethe for the 6’5 16 ur old Arab Prince u dream of being
> 
> ...


I was about to say this. Dude has insane harmony, looks like an Arab chico.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Cope u get mogged to oblivion Irl
> 
> Seethe for the 6’5 16 ur old Arab Prince u dream of being
> 
> ...



He's fucking mediocre af. 

Standard looking bud-bud in the west LMAO at you thinking otherwise.

Utterly clueless.

Only average Indian foids would ever look in his direction AT BEST. I know what the market is in the UK

Low tier white Becky would take on his advances if he was NT and ugly girls if he wasn't NT

Jackshit appeal. Remove the black and white filter wtf is that there for? 

You spstic dumb dipsit Zoomers


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He's fucking mediocre af.
> 
> Standard looking bud-bud in the west LMAO at you thinking otherwise.
> 
> ...


Pajeet gets mogged by my genes


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He is fucking high tier normie and that's only to Indian birds.
> 
> He is a very standard looking dude with facial averageness and style lol a bit of camera charisma and you inexperienced kids are fooled
> 
> ...


Meh maybe, all pics and vids posted so far have been shit quality anyways. I judged mainly by getting HTN mostly in here and this guy being better than me face wise


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> htn. Bad eye area as is case with most arabs



Put our beef to one side. Does his bone-structure from the front look good in your eyes?

I am astonished that you have pointed out his eye-area as being his handicap as for me it is probably his biggest appeal, at least in this frauded black and white shit/


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Pajeet gets mogged by my genes


Why does your ulna look so short if you are 6 5?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorken said:


> Meh maybe, all pics and vids posted so far have been shit quality anyways


Bro....... 6'5 pretty boy arab chico with solid physique. It's finished. It's over


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Why does your ulna look so short if you are 6 5?


6'6 but ok


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Bro....... 6'5 pretty boy arab chico with solid physique. It's finished. It's over


Psl is just face, otherwise overall there's no way this guy is at HTN SMV rating, he's prolly almost at Chad


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Solid physique for 16 year old too. What yall think. Considering his tall frame and how hard it is to build muscle. @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Korea @Birdcell @ForeverRecession @Sorken @TeenAscender @UglyGod360



I unblocked you to say this.

If your brother was actually above-average, he wouldn't need to put his photos through a fucking black and white filter on his smartphone

Do you actually want him rated? And did he approve to having his mug plastered all over a board coveted by doom and gloomers scattered all across the world?


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He's fucking mediocre af.
> 
> Standard looking bud-bud in the west LMAO at you thinking otherwise.


There are a bunch of Indian dudes who make thirst traps on tiktok who are no where near his harmony and height and still get appeal to tiktok girls


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Utterly clueless.
> 
> Only average Indian foids would ever look in his direction AT BEST. I know what the market is in the UK


Lmfao if only Indian fooids look at him that means it never even began for u

And I know the dating market in the US, we have way better foods than the outskirts of London lmfao


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Low tier white Becky would take on his advances if he was NT and ugly girls if he wasn't NT
> 
> Jackshit appeal. Remove the black and white filter wtf is that there for?


Why are u insulting his coloring ur coloring is literally worse than his 😭😭


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You spstic dumb dipsit Zoomers


It’s over for u my friend u are like 30


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> 6'6 but ok


You didnt answer my question nigga why is your ulna short answer


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> There are a bunch of Indian dudes who make thirst traps on tiktok who are no where near his harmony and height and still get appeal to tiktok girls
> 
> Lmfao if only Indian fooids look at him that means it never even began for u
> 
> ...


He didnt insult his coloring he is talking about the black and white filter.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I unblocked you to say this.
> 
> If your brother was actually above-average, he wouldn't need to put his photos through a fucking black and white filter on his smartphone
> 
> Do you actually want him rated? And did he approve to having his mug plastered all over a board coveted by doom and gloomers scattered all across the world?


He mogs you period. Now put me back on ignore punk.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> There are a bunch of Indian dudes who make thirst traps on tiktok who are no where near his harmony and height and still get appeal to tiktok girls
> 
> Lmfao if only Indian fooids look at him that means it never even began for u
> 
> ...


It never began for pajeet.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Why are u insulting his coloring ur coloring is literally worse than his 😭😭



He has no colouring. He put his photos into black and white lol. What kinda dumb statement is this? 

Increase your reading comprehension skill and then may be we can have a conversation.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I unblocked you to say this.
> 
> If your brother was actually above-average, he wouldn't need to put his photos through a fucking black and white filter on his smartphone
> 
> Do you actually want him rated? And did he approve to having his mug plastered all over a board coveted by doom and gloomers scattered all across the world?


You have this intense Jealousy of my genes. You can't believe you are staring at two tall ethnic gigachads. It's forcing your brain to look for a way out


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> You didnt answer my question nigga why is your ulna short answer


ulna varies by race mostly correlative with which races have long limbs for their height 

Black and Indian ppl tend to have long limbs so ulna to height tends to overestimate

For white ppl it’s just about right as ulna studies were based on white ppl

For East Asian ppl ulna to height underestimates cuz Asians have short limbs and longer torsos


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He has no colouring. He put his photos into black and white lol. What kinda dumb statement is this?
> 
> Increase your reading comprehension skill and then may be we can have a conversation.


Even if u get LL u will be 32 by the time ur back from ur hospital bed


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> ulna varies by race mostly correlative with which races have long limbs for their height
> 
> Black and Indian ppl tend to have long limbs so ulna to height tends to overestimate
> 
> ...


Yeah but he is 6 6 yet his bideltoid looks small to me, and his arms also look small.

Pretty sure someone who is 6 6 would at least have 31cm ulna length which is long and noticeable.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> He didnt insult his coloring he is talking about the black and white filter.



Masculine objectivity. Respect it.

This is why high IQ geezas and low IQ geezas get on. Both objective. 

High IQ is interested in the truth and low IQ can't work in abstract so fail at deluding themselves.

My nigga


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Even if u get LL u will be 32 by the time ur back from ur hospital bed


He's gonna need 6 inch ll to get to 6 feet. Sad


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Yeah but he is 6 6 yet his bideltoid looks small to me, and his arms also look small.
> 
> Pretty sure someone who is 6 6 would at least have 31cm ulna length which is long and noticeable.


Hey man he could be larping I’ve made posts declaring my sus ness too

Cuz it sounds too good to be true, if he and his brother are REALLY 6’5 and 6’6 they are gigachad tier irl


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Put our beef to one side. Does his bone-structure from the front look good in your eyes?
> 
> I am astonished that you have pointed out his eye-area as being his handicap as for me it is probably his biggest appeal, at least in this frauded black and white shit/
> 
> View attachment 1558241


just lol what beef nigga. Idrc what you post its more just funny banter if anything. 
I guess my staandards are more ruthless but his face doesn't particularly look impressive at all to me, especially eye area. Disgusting amount of uee, curved eyelids, high set brows, and at times one of his pupils seems lazy. I wonder if @Pakicel agrees


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> ulna varies by race mostly correlative with which races have long limbs for their height
> 
> Black and Indian ppl tend to have long limbs so ulna to height tends to overestimate
> 
> ...


Which moggs long torso or limbs ?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Hey man he could be larping I’ve made posts declaring my sus ness too
> 
> Cuz it sounds too good to be true, if he and his brother are REALLY 6’5 and 6’6 they are gigachad tier irl


You heard the truth here folks, this man has accepted that if I'm telling the truth....and I am. We are bloody gigachads. Thanks my guy for honesty


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> just lol what beef nigga. Idrc what you post its more just funny banter if anything.
> I guess my staandards are more ruthless but his face doesn't particularly look impressive at all to me, especially eye area. Disgusting amount of uee, curved eyelids, high set brows, and at times one of his pupils seems lazy. I wonder if @Pakicel agrees



I agree, only I just never would have said it was his eye-area that brought him down to average.

I would have said it was other shit. 

Also why would you make a black and white video if you were naturally good looking? Makes no sense.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Which moggs long torso or limbs ?


Long limbs mogs but it really doesn’t matter what matters is height period from a combo of long limbs and torso


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Long limbs mogs but it really doesn’t matter what matters is height period from a combo of long limbs and torso


Which do I have ? I'm skinny tbh but this is ideal for what I'm doing (boxing) and what height would you estimate me ?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I agree, only I just never would have said it was his eye-area that brought him down to average.
> 
> I would have said it was other shit.
> 
> Also why would you make a black and white video if you were naturally good looking? Makes no sense.


Not being very objective here by calling him a normie are we . You just can't believe how good looking we are


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Lmfaooo fax I thought this is supposed to be an impaartial looksmaxxing forum and here we have 5’8 manlets with 16 inch bideltoids coping that u guys are normies


Brothers chadlite at the very least but defo a chad for his age range, this forum is out of touch “Muh eye area” like shut the fuck up lmfao.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Which do I have ? I'm skinny tbh but this is ideal for what I'm doing (boxing) and what height would you estimate me ?


U look below avg height with avg-long limbs

I estimate u as short cuz compared to the door u look short


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Brothers chadlite at the very least but defo a chad for his age range, this forum is out of touch “Muh eye area” like shut the fuck up lmfao.


@MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> U look below avg height with avg-long limbs
> 
> I estimate u as short cuz compared to the door u look short


Yeah probably because of the distance , IRL last time I measured I was 179cm barefoot . Ok nonthless thx


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah probably because of the distance , IRL last time I measured I was 179cm barefoot . Ok nonthless thx


U have a good build for kickboxing


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> U have a good build for kickboxing


Yeah , I'm doing kickboxing but without the kicking , everyone in my weightclass ks either a lanklet or buffed manlet


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Not being very objective here by calling him a normie are we . You just can't believe how good looking we are


Both way above average


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

I can't believe this Ukrainian Soviet nigga thinks he's Bruce Lee. Mum tried saving money by buying him extra large in advance assuming he'd grow JFL​


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I can't believe this Ukrainian Soviet nigga thinks he's Bruce Lee. Mum tried saving money by buying him extra large in advance assuming he'd grow JFL​
> View attachment 1558306


Keep coping bitch , I mog your manlet ass


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> @MakinItHappenReturn



Your bro is Chadlite sex-appeal because of height halo after seeing this






But his face is mid to high tier normie because of uninspiring eye-area and very mediocre bone-mass/


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't make me post these you fucking subhuman shitskin hindu Buddhist
+ I mogg you by whole 3 inches


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Your bro is Chadlite sex-appeal because of height halo after seeing this
> 
> View attachment 1558315
> 
> ...


16 year old 6'5 chad with insane chico like harmony. Proud brother and thankful for good genes


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Your bro is Chadlite sex-appeal because of height halo after seeing this
> 
> View attachment 1558315
> 
> ...


He would make you the most invisible man on this planet , even your whore mother would cuck your father and jump on his youngcel dick , stop the cope and go pray to Vishnu


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Ravi Chadapreet is 5’8 jfl


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Ravi Chadapreet is 5’8 jfl


He's probably smaller than that , since he is lying in every single post


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> He would make you the most invisible man on this planet , even your whore mother would cuck your father and jump on his youngcel dick , stop the cope and go pray to Vishnu


Its okay bro @MakinItHappenReturn this is normal. He can't believe we both are this tall and good looking. He's trying to find a way out but he has to look reality in the face and accept it


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> He's probably smaller than that , since he lies in every single post


My estimation is 5'6 which would make me a foot taller.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> My estimation is 5'6 which would make me a foot taller.


Yeah he's probably 5'6-5'7 jfl


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Its okay bro @MakinItHappenReturn this is normal. He can't believe we both are this tall and good looking. He's trying to find a way out but he has to look reality in the face and accept it


Are you paki guys ?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Are you paki guys ?


Nah


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Nah


You look afghan/arab to me


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> You look afghan/arab to me


Arab.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> just lol what beef nigga. Idrc what you post its more just funny banter if anything.
> I guess my staandards are more ruthless but his face doesn't particularly look impressive at all to me, especially eye area. Disgusting amount of uee, curved eyelids, high set brows, and at times one of his pupils seems lazy. I wonder if @Pakicel agrees


His face is below average. Slightly above average SMVwise due to height.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> His face is below average. Slightly above average SMVwise due to height.


Below average. . Nothing average about my 16 year old bro. Take a look at the average 16 year old in the west.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> He's my younger brother and even I admit hes better looking than me. He also gets more girls which is crazy to think about. Psl rating boys? @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Preston @subhuman incel @SubhumanCurrycel @Salludon @Korea @bwrauycnee @TeenAscender @Kroker @ForeverRecession @Birdcell @astatine @WontStopNorwooding @EverythingMattersCel @Xangsane @triggered @Xangsane @LooksOverAll @Introvertednarc @RabidRosaries @VicMackey @Ethereal @UglyGod360


@we_chillingfosho 

Between HTN and Chadlite just because leaned but trust me he will do maxx 5 matchs a week in France particularly in big cities, it is so over here that u need to butcher ur face to look a catfish yerger tier just to get a beckie for one month in these demonic tools






Be Chad or kill yourself tbh fucking world


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> @we_chillingfosho
> 
> Between HTN and Chadlite just because leaned but trust me he will do maxx 5 matchs a week in France particularly in big cities, it is so over here that u need to butcher ur face to look a catfish yerger tier just to get a beckie for one month in these demonic tools
> 
> ...


Easily chad everything considered. 16 years old so will develop further


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Easily chad everything considered. 16 years old so will develop further


Dude Chad is this level, u really think he equalize them without surgeries? 














Consider this type of dude show up 2 3 times in the average leaned girl daily hundred of DMS with all these fucking social medias and dating site circles of possibilities, it is so fucking over to compete with them


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Dude Chad is this level, u really think he equalize them without surgeries?
> 
> View attachment 1558383
> 
> ...


Yeah over for you maybe. But we talking about two brother chads here.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Yeah over for you maybe. But we talking about two brother chads here.


Dude with with hundred of matches and girl first message me I am still ghosted if I don't react fast enough or if she find better, I am not top 0,1 % like Michael Yerger too that s a fact


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> 16 year old 6'5 chad with insane chico like harmony. Proud brother and thankful for good genes



Calm down G, his face is nomore impressive than yours.

Your're both normies

Only difference is he's 6'5 and you're 5'11


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Dude Chad is this level, u really think he equalize them without surgeries?
> 
> View attachment 1558383
> 
> ...



People throw the term Chad lite round too easily.

It's fucking stupid af


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Dude with with hundred of matches and girl first message me I am still ghosted if I don't react fast enough or if she find better, I am not top 0,1 % like Michael Yerger too that s a fact


don't bother explaining to this guy tbh. just smile and nod


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> People throw the term Chad lite round too easily.
> 
> It's fucking stupid af


I consider his height in the equation too, but just give it a look and u know who is the Chad just in one second


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> don't bother explaining to this guy tbh. just smile and nod



SMV in night club would be kinda high but to rate him above HTN here would be silly. It's basically because Pajeet families REALLY value height and I am talking REALLY






In some settings he could be said to have a Chadlite's SMV, but really it totally depends on the environment and WHO is there.

If he's surrounded by normies and high tier normies then he'll win the attention because of his height, otherwise he'd be as invisible as the next man. He's ethnic, average bones, bug eyes. Make the man my height and 5'8 and he'd be fucked. That's how you know the face isn't all that.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I consider his height in the equation too, but just give it a look and u know who is the Chad just in one second
> 
> View attachment 1558461
> 
> View attachment 1558468



Yeh but bro even if the bottom mogs him to living shit, remember he is using a regular digital camera or even an iphone front camera vs a professionally taken photoshop which is possibly also edited by a team of editors.

Either way he mogs. I'm just saying it's exacerbated


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 22, 2022)

All that matters is that he mogs that faggot @MakinItHappenReturn and that he definitely does


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeh but bro even if the bottom mogs him to living shit, remember he is using a regular digital camera or even an iphone front camera vs a professionally taken photoshop which is possibly also edited by a team of editors.
> 
> Either way he mogs. I'm just saying it's exacerbated


Eye Area is literally incel tier tbh


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeh but bro even if the bottom mogs him to living shit, remember he is using a regular digital camera or even an iphone front camera vs a professionally taken photoshop which is possibly also edited by a team of editors.
> 
> Either way he mogs. I'm just saying it's exacerbated


This dude envies my genes but even he told the truth. Let's compare a professionally photographed picture that's edited to an Android picture. Also a full grown man to a 16 year old who is still developing.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> All that matters is that he mogs that faggot @MakinItHappenReturn and that he definitely does


Mogs me too rofl


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> don't bother explaining to this guy tbh. just smile and nod


Jealousy


----------



## Deleted member 16958 (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeh but bro even if the bottom mogs him to living shit, remember he is using a regular digital camera or even an iphone front camera vs a professionally taken photoshop which is possibly also edited by a team of editors.
> 
> Either way he mogs. I'm just saying it's exacerbated


yeah people here really don’t take into account how edited models’ photos are along with make-up and shit.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Eye Area is literally incel tier tbh



Agreed.

I don't know why WeChillin keeps confusing SMV for facial aesthetics though lol

Being 6'5 is the equivalent of having big ass and big titties.

It's like a low tier normie girl with loads of foundation on to hide her slight unattractiveness so you'll focus on the body more.

Tall + wide frame is exactly wht a 4/10 man needs to compensate him. He is rounded up 5/10 facially. May be 5.5. 

Can't tell from pics tbh. Nor a black and white filtered video. The fact he's filtering his shit should tell you something though


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Impolite said:


> yeah people here really don’t take into account how edited models’ photos are along with make-up and shit.



I mean he still mogs with or without that. It's plain to see.

It's like a female model that wears makeup, you can tell the good looking girls that wear makeup from the average girls that wear makeup. It's just obvious if you look properly, but yeah.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Mogs me too rofl


Nah you are taller and better looking less bug eyed area


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks mediocre as makinithappen said HOWEVER if hes not considered indian by women he has god tier smv. I mean ive seen the white version of this guy with infinite smv but like, theyre white lol. I dont know if brown people can afford the same failos


----------



## Cuervo (Feb 22, 2022)

He's good good but he doesn't appeal as much as jocks his height, he has some niche thing going on


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 22, 2022)

Just imagining him white he places perfect as tiktok famous lmao but i dont know and who cares


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I mean he still mogs with or without that. It's plain to see.
> 
> It's like a female model that wears makeup, you can tell the good looking girls that wear makeup from the average girls that wear makeup. It's just obvious if you look properly, but yeah.


Imagine looking like this in a fucking average candid shot, there is a reason he is s famous model in NYC 







Exotic Alain Delon tier


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Cope u get mogged to oblivion Irl
> 
> Seethe for the 6’5 16 ur old Arab Prince u dream of being
> 
> ...


Chico has way better facial harmony than this guy and hes white. Those 2 factors alone are like extremely important. I think he does good because he has nice hair and skin. He could be too dark


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Imagine looking like this in a fucking average candid shot, there is a reason he is s famous model in NYC
> 
> View attachment 1558487
> 
> ...



Yeh tht's perfection.

No dibs on knowing if it was an iPhone camera or pro canon digital or something that took that though yeah?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Looks mediocre as makinithappen said HOWEVER if hes not considered indian by women he has god tier smv. I mean ive seen the white version of this guy with infinite smv but like, theyre white lol. I dont know if brown people can afford the same failos



Even Indian's that height that are average faced have high SMV.

This Indian shit is exacerbated by the psl / incel community.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Jealousy


Nope. I literally have nothing to be jealous over. Couldn't carae less for being 6'5 than current height either


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Jealousy



Looool. Did you not see this cunt's pics when I doxxed him? He mogs your bro effortlessly.

Why do you think normie + 6'2+ height = Chadlite? I'm so confused.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Even Indian's that height that are average faced have high SMV.
> 
> This Indian shit is exacerbated by the psl / incel community.


We not indian bro. . Indians are below Arabs in terms of getting girls. Women will accept an arab ethnic but not an indian


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Nope. I literally have nothing to be jealous over. Couldn't carae less for being 6'5 than current height either



In fairness you don't look 6'2 as you claim

Wht are you? 5'11?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> We not indian bro. . Indians are below Arabs in terms of getting girls. Women will accept an arab ethnic but not an indian



What re you? Paki? You don't seem Arab to me. You pass as it, but seem Paki or Punjabi like me. Ok well fair enough.

Your view of girls not favouring Indians is heavily skewed by Incel TV and all this shit btw. If the man looks good they don't give a shit. It's just harder to look good when your colouring is Indian. Also your colouring seems pretty ethnic to me. I mean if he or you had good colouring, why would you add black and white filters etc and all this? Makes no sense.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> In fairness you don't look 6'2 as you claim
> 
> Wht are you? 5'11?


Ight I found a professionally photographed picture of my brother. Wanna see?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Ight I found a professionally photographed picture of my brother. Wanna see?



Professional edited or photographed?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Professional edited or photographed?


Wedding photograph with proper digital camera. Sent to me on whatsapp today


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

After seeing this now i completely accept my own younger brother mogs me


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Professional edited or photographe


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Wedding photograph with proper digital camera. Sent to me on whatsapp today



Go ahead. Better have no dumb filter.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Go ahead. Better have no dumb filter.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Dude he looks so boring to a chick. Cmon now man.






I get why you are doing this actually. You want us to all say you mog him so you feel better about yourself lmao


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Dude he looks so boring to a chick. Cmon now man.
> 
> View attachment 1558515
> 
> ...


Nah he actually mogs me and he's fuckin 16 turning 17 soon. He has greenish eyes like me and is catching up in height extremely fast.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

He needs a more masculine and slightly longer nose. Rhino.

And needs infra orbital implants to make those eyes deeper set, because the bugs are creeping any girl out

Then may be he might have something


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Nah he actually mogs me and he's fuckin 16 turning 17 soon. He has greenish eyes like me and is catching up in height extremely fast.



Lol how many dudes have said his eye-area is incel 3/10 tier lol?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

@ForeverRecession called it from the video. I couldn't see it then. Eye-area is legit bad.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Does he not work out? Wht the fuck is this shit?






I know he's 16 but this is dorky


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Lol how many dudes have said his eye-area is incel 3/10 tier lol?


Dude has perfect hair, great height, lean face, good physique, great jawline, insane harmony.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Does he not work out? Wht the fuck is this shit?
> 
> View attachment 1558518
> 
> ...


Dudes 196 cm tall and started training this year. Let's stay in reality.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Dude has perfect hair, great height, lean face, good physique, great jawline, insane harmony.



All irrelevant. Watch this and you'll know why.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> All irrelevant. Watch this and you'll know why.



That's all mane. After seeing this picture my bro mogs everything. He's taller arab chico with almost every perfect facial feature and he's still developing and getting taller. Future gigachad slayer and proud brother


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

@we_chillingfosho 











If you photoshopped a normie eye-area onto your bro the guy he would be fine. He has a good base, but his eye-area literally kills his entire face.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> just lol what beef nigga. Idrc what you post its more just funny banter if anything.
> I guess my staandards are more ruthless but his face doesn't particularly look impressive at all to me, especially eye area. Disgusting amount of uee, curved eyelids, high set brows, and at times one of his pupils seems lazy. I wonder if @Pakicel agrees


@Pakicel says that he looks incel cuz of thr white half of the b&w photo


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

What yall think about my brothers professional picture? @StrangerDanger @SubhumanCurrycel @volcelfatcel @TeenAscender @Birdcell


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> That's all mane. After seeing this picture my bro mogs everything. He's taller arab chico with almost every perfect facial feature and he's still developing and getting taller. Future gigachad slayer and proud brother



It's so obvious you want us to say he doesn't look good so you feel good about yourself since he's loved by the family.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's so obvious you want us to say he doesn't look good so you feel good about yourself since he's loved by the family.


I'm not jealous of my brother. He's extremely successful so far in life and has the most charismatic personality I've ever seen. No wonder girls be going crazy.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Lol @we_chillingfosho if you didn't know what his eyes looked like you would guess Chad.

Tell your bro to go and get the relevant eye surgery.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> What yall think about my brothers professional picture? @StrangerDanger @SubhumanCurrycel @volcelfatcel @TeenAscender @Birdcell


Fuark archetypical tall brown chad


----------



## 6.5PSL (Feb 22, 2022)

Just based on face he's like an 75 percentile HTN (of HTNs, he'd be top 25% of them). Eyes hold him back the most.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1558535
> 
> 
> Lol @we_chillingfosho if you didn't know what his eyes looked like you would guess Chad.
> ...


Cope even tho his eyes aren’t the best he’s still a 6’5 pretty boy mogger with jb appeal


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I'm not jealous of my brother. He's extremely successful so far in life and has the most charismatic personality I've ever seen. No wonder girls be going crazy.


Why would he be jealous OP is also a 6’6 gigachad maesthetic Arab prince


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I'm not jealous of my brother. He's extremely successful so far in life and has the most charismatic personality I've ever seen. No wonder girls be going crazy.









TeenAscender said:


> Cope even tho his eyes aren’t the best he’s still a 6’5 pretty boy mogger with jb appeal



Lol you never leave the house. JBs won't like him becuse of eye-area

What makes a pretty boy pretty, do you know? Good young healthy collagen skin, decent bones, decent facial averageness, good hair and pretty eyes. Pretty eyes is the most critical though. So no, you're wrong and you don't go out lol.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

But yeah high key I wouldn’t be posting pics of anyone besides myself here just in case xd


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1558535
> 
> 
> Lol @we_chillingfosho if you didn't know what his eyes looked like you would guess Chad.
> ...


My eyes were also big at 15-16. Kinda childlike. They will get slimmer and more robust as the years pass due to testosterone and genetical influence


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> My eyes were also big at 15-16. Kinda childlike. They will get slimmer and more robust as the years pass due to testosterone and genetical influence



You have better eyes than him, unless these coloured contacts are masking your bugginess.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You have better eyes than him, unless these coloured contacts are masking your bugginess.


I even said that. My eyes are more exotic and cat like.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I even said that. My eyes are more exotic and cat like.



Eyes > Jaw > Midface

3 importances and in that level

Your midface is fucked. His eye-area is fucked.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1558536
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you never leave the house. JBs won't like him becuse of eye-area


*“MUH EYE AREA”
*
*YOU ARE A FUCKING ASPIE THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN INSECURE 30 YEAR HERMITS TRY TO COPE*


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> What makes a pretty boy pretty, do you know? Good young healthy collagen skin, decent bones, decent facial averageness, good hair and pretty eyes. Pretty eyes is the most critical though. So no, you're wrong and you don't go out lol.


Dude u have been blinded by PSL man, he is 6’5 good looking end of story u arent

Lemme guess u think u mog this guy too


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> *“MUH EYE AREA”
> *
> *YOU ARE A FUCKING ASPIE THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN INSECURE 30 YEAR HERMITS TRY TO COPE*
> 
> ...


I basically sent him a picture of taller arab chico and he is still coping. I mean dang you can't win with this guy


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> *“MUH EYE AREA”
> *
> *YOU ARE A FUCKING ASPIE THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN INSECURE 30 YEAR HERMITS TRY TO COPE*
> 
> ...



Nobody has been blinded by psl.

You must be his brother. Hence your name says 'TeenAscender'. Makes sense now.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Nobody has been blinded by psl.
> 
> You must be his brother. Hence your name says 'TeenAscender'. Makes sense now.


I wish


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I basically sent him a picture of taller arab chico and he is still coping. I mean dang you can't win with this guy



We know your bro is @TeenAscender 

He's 16. Has teen in his name. Wants to ascend and you posted his pics and he doesn't want anyone to know his username


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I wish



I am 95% sure. Read all your posts in this thread defending him like you were his guardian angel


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 22, 2022)

Htn-chadlite face with god tier height = irl chad


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I am 95% sure. Read all your posts in this thread defending him like you were his guardian angel


U fuckin imbecile look at my post history and I say I am not 6’5


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> We know your bro is @TeenAscender
> 
> He's 16. Has teen in his name. Wants to ascend and you posted his pics and he doesn't want anyone to know his username


Not that you could be even more of a child but now you are resorting to conspiracy theories. Interesting mental case study


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> U fuckin imbecile look at my post history and I say I am not 6’5


I also say my race many times I am def not Arab


----------



## Korea (Feb 22, 2022)

5.25 PSL Tops.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Htn-chadlite face with god tier height = irl chad


Family of chads mane. Hope you ascend brotha


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> 5.25 PSL Tops.


Everything considered. Height, physique and age group?


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m gonna distance myself from this thread cuz it serves no purpose but just know, if I looked like u or ur brother, I would have seriously struggle with controlling my narcissism


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Not that you could be even more of a child but now you are resorting to conspiracy theories. Interesting mental case study



It's clear.

There is literally no incentive for him to tell me to stop coping or being a psl autist and call your bro a pretty boy Chadlite because he's 6'5

None

It's quite obviously him


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Everything considered. Height, physique and age group?


Does he have light eyes


----------



## Korea (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Everything considered. Height, physique and age group?


To my knowledgs, any intelligent person doesn't equate height or physique into face ratings.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

@TeenAscender this is how bad your eye-area fucks you

They all guessed 5-6psl when I blurred out your eyes









Guess this man's PSL without seeing his eye-area beforehand.


GO!




looksmax.org


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I’m gonna distance myself from this thread cuz it serves no purpose but just know, if I looked like u or ur brother, I would have seriously struggle with controlling my narcissism


I wish you the best bro. Ascension is coming brotha


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> To my knowledgs, any intelligent person doesn't equate height or physique into face ratings.


Yea but PSL doesn’t matter what matters is SMV


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> To my knowledgs, any intelligent person doesn't equate height or physique into face ratings.












His entire face is torn apart by the rivers to his soul










This is all the foid is thinking


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

Dude he looks like me leaned down at 15% BF and I struggle like a motherfucker in dating apps to convert hundred of matchs and first messages IG girls into IRL results, kept ghosted and so as an isolated motherfucker asperger, make ur conclusion we are not Chads and that s a fact 




















Literally 2 species compared to him and others


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I’m gonna distance myself from this thread cuz it serves no purpose but just know, if I looked like u or ur brother, I would have seriously struggle with controlling my narcissism



See look. Why would you even talk in this formal manner unless you were @we_chillingfosho's brother?????????


----------



## Korea (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Yea but PSL doesn’t matter what matters is SMV


How does that make sense.

Your face is like 80% of your SMV lmao.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Dude he looks like me leaned down at 15% BF and I struggle like a motherfucker in dating apps to convert hundred of matchs and first messages IG girls into IRL results, kept ghosted and so as an isolated motherfucker asperger, make ur conclusion we are not Chads and that s a fact
> 
> View attachment 1558564
> 
> ...



He not only has bug eyes he has WIDE-SET eyes






If we are gonna call me on my close-set IPD we should be calling dudes on their wide-set


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Yea but PSL doesn’t matter what matters is SMV


You seem to be the only sane person here bro. I can't believe these people are looking at a 6'5 16 year old with near perfect facial features and coping with "eye area"


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> How does that make sense.
> 
> Your face is like 80% of your SMV lmao.



Dumbest shit Ive ever heard lmao

It's been proven time and time again that women care about face far more than they do height, unless the height is turbo manlet

Height is a pre qualifier. These are basic principles of black pill. Once you are 5'9/5'10 it's all about the face. A Chadlite face can even off-set being 5'7-5'9 for a Stacey.









Study confirms that women care way more about face than body


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0003347207000565 "For both sexes, face attractiveness predicted overall attractiveness more strongly than did body attractiveness, and this difference was significant in males." If you're not already attracting women, don't expect gymcelling...




incels.is


----------



## Korea (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Dumbest shit Ive ever heard lmao
> 
> It's been proven time and time again that women care about face far more than they do height, unless the height is turbo manlet
> 
> ...


Nigga, you're starting to piss me off.

You said I'm "retarded" while simoutaineously agreeing with me.

He's not a turbomanlet.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nigga, you're starting to piss me off.
> 
> You said I'm "retarded" while simoutaineously agreeing with me.
> 
> He's not a turbomanlet.


@MakinItHappenReturn logic. Let's pretend a 6'5 16 year old with a solid physique and facial features is a normie.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> @MakinItHappenReturn logic. Let's pretend a 6'5 16 year old with a solid physique and facial features is a normie.



Agree to disagree bro. Eyes area everything to a chick.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nigga, you're starting to piss me off.
> 
> You said I'm "retarded" while simoutaineously agreeing with me.
> 
> He's not a turbomanlet.



Nah I was calling everyone else retarded. Not yourself.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nigga, you're starting to piss me off.
> 
> You said I'm "retarded" while simoutaineously agreeing with me.
> 
> He's not a turbomanlet.



No I was saying it's the dumbest shit ever to say he is Chadlite coz of height.

I was agreeing with you


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Agree to disagree bro. Eyes area everything to a chick.


No point in arguing anymore. Do this instead, go to the nearest door and imagine two 6'5 and 6'6 ethnics with my brothers frame being as wide as the door standing there. Green eyes and solid facial features.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> No point in arguing anymore. Do this instead, go to the nearest door and imagine two 6'5 and 6'6 ethnics with my brothers frame being as wide as the door standing there. Green eyes and solid facial features.



I believe he's 6'4-6'5

We can't prove it but I believe it.

6'3 minimum - which is ideal anway

That's not the point, his eyes are a failo so he can't be Chad. He's looks like too much of a nice guy with those prey eyes


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nigga, you're starting to piss me off.
> 
> You said I'm "retarded" while simoutaineously agreeing with me.
> 
> He's not a turbomanlet.


It's a defense mechanism from complete mental breakdown. He's subconsciously defending himself because he's short and wants to put emphasis on the face.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I believe he's 6'4-6'5
> 
> We can't prove it but I believe it.
> 
> ...


Trust me bro. He's had more girls then me and I lost count of my body count. Youngin is a player.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I lost count of my body count.








The biggest fucking larp Ive ever heard in my life. You're a 19 year old normie that's 5'11 may be 6ft at tops, ethnic and don't come across in even the mildest sense smooth or charismatic. All while living in the most uptight nation on earth, England.

The pandemic took one year out of your life. You were 17 during the 2020 pandemic and claim to have lost your body count total lol

Stop the cap bruh. It's absolutely fucking disrespectful. Fucking plonker


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The biggest fucking larp Ive ever heard in my life. You're a 19 year old normie that's 5'11 may be 6ft at tops, ethnic and don't come across in even the mildest sense smooth or charismatic. All while living in the most uptight nation on earth, England.
> 
> The pandemic took one year out of your life. You were 17 during the 2020 pandemic and claim to have lost your body count total lol
> 
> Stop the cap bruh. It's absolutely fucking disrespectful. Fucking plonker


Let's use common sense shall we my friend. If my 16 year old brother is 6'5. What makes you think me as a 19 year old is 5'11. Secondly as @TeenAscender has said. If he looked like us then he would have a hard time not being narcissistic. I'll say this tho, me and my brother combined. Our body count is over 100 for sure.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

If someone is 19 and not close to Chad, rather a normie, below 6'2 and living in the UK, would you believe they'd lost tally of their body count considering there was a pandemic for a year and a half from early 2020 to mid 2021 @Mrinfinityx 

Meaning they started slaying from 17 onwards during the heat of lockdown where even Chads were posting screenshots of getting rejected for sex on social media


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The biggest fucking larp Ive ever heard in my life. You're a 19 year old normie that's 5'11 may be 6ft at tops, ethnic and don't come across in even the mildest sense smooth or charismatic. All while living in the most uptight nation on earth, England.
> 
> The pandemic took one year out of your life. You were 17 during the 2020 pandemic and claim to have lost your body count total lol
> 
> Stop the cap bruh. It's absolutely fucking disrespectful. Fucking plonker


If you can't believe it then put yourself in my shoes. You have been transformed into a 6'6 ethnic chad with green eyes. You go to the club with girls surrounding you. What do you think will happen


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The biggest fucking larp Ive ever heard in my life. You're a 19 year old normie that's 5'11 may be 6ft at tops, ethnic and don't come across in even the mildest sense smooth or charismatic. All while living in the most uptight nation on earth, England.
> 
> The pandemic took one year out of your life. You were 17 during the 2020 pandemic and claim to have lost your body count total lol
> 
> Stop the cap bruh. It's absolutely fucking disrespectful. Fucking plonker


Live in England  you have issues man


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Pakicel says that he looks incel cuz of thr white half of the b&w photo


nobody is chad unless @Pakicel approves


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Let's use common sense shall we my friend. If my 16 year old brother is 6'5. What makes you think me as a 19 year old is 5'11. Secondly as @TeenAscender has said. If he looked like us then he would have a hard time not being narcissistic. I'll say this tho, me and my brother combined. Our body count is over 100 for sure.



Fuck your height.

You are 19

In 2021 you were 18

In 2020 you were 17

The UK had the strictest lockdown in the world. Or one of. 

You are ethnic and you are a normie. Even if you are high tier normie it's not mathematically possible for you to lose your V plates during the pandemic or just before and then just fuck bitches endlessly to mean you could lose count.

The probability of this is so low. SO LOW.

You shouldn't try and fake it when someone as naturally intelligent and on the ball as me is around. Warning for next time.

@Mrinfinityx check this joker out


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> nobody is chad unless @Pakicel approves


Are you okay.....like mentally. A user named "pakicel" has to approve someone to be a chad. 😅


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Fuck your height.
> 
> You are 19
> 
> ...


Agree to disagree


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Fuck your height.
> 
> You are 19
> 
> ...


You can't believe how good looking I am. You wish I was larping so it wouldn't be true. In fact it's too good to be true. But I here I am. This is it mane, I exist.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Agree to disagree



LOOOOOOOL. Gotta copy my phrases too. Proof you're a larp.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> If you can't believe it then put yourself in my shoes. You have been transformed into a 6'6 ethnic chad with green eyes. You go to the club with girls surrounding you. What do you think will happen


Etchnic club and seamaxx probably but here in west in London Paris or Brussels of big cities u will be facing these type of regular men on a daily basis 









If you are ethnic you have no chance w hot women no matter how hard u looksmax given ur in a large city (suicide fuel)


Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK These are the results Looksmax actually got you idiots to believe you could just work hard and get hot girls!!! 7/10+ women are swarmed in 6'3+ pro sports players, investment bankers who are gymmaxxed with chad...




looksmax.org





JFL at ur competition


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> You can't believe how good looking I am. You wish I was larping so it wouldn't be true. In fact it's too good to be true. But I here I am. This is it mane, I exist.



Loooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> LOOOOOOOL. Gotta copy my phrases too. Proof you're a larp.
> 
> View attachment 1558614


😅 I say agreed or disagree all the time mane.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Etchnic club and seamaxx probably but here in west in London Paris or Brussels of big cities u will be facing these type of regular men on a daily basis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you read his shit about losing body couunt tally at 19 when he was 17 and 18 during pandemic?

Meaning he was fucking in the school toilets at 15 and 16 bro - that's why he can't tell the total


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Did you read his shit about losing body couunt tally at 19 when he was 17 and 18 during pandemic?
> 
> Meaning he was fucking in the school toilets at 15 and 16 bro - that's why he can't tell the total


I exist my guy. Your sitting sweaty on your chair typing away on your computer at super sonic speeds only in vain and In loss.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> I exist my guy. Your sitting sweaty on your chair typing away on your computer at super sonic speeds only in vain and In loss.



Projection. You do this a lot.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Bring back your bro @TeenAscender


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

You both are probably decent ethnic young men growing up in London @TeenAscender @we_chillingfosho but you should really humble yourselves if you're looking to looksmax and ascend.

Stop lying to yourselves that height makes you both Chad and Chadlite 

All the best with whatever surgeries and softmaxes you undergo. Mew hard, nose breathe and watch that neck posture as you're still developing.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You both are probably decent ethnic young men growing up in London @TeenAscender @we_chillingfosho but you should really humble yourselves if you're looking to looksmax and ascend.
> 
> Stop lying to yourselves that height makes you both Chad and Chadlite
> 
> All the best with whatever surgeries and softmaxes you undergo. Mew hard, nose breathe and watch that neck posture as you're still developing.


Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You both are probably decent ethnic young men growing up in London @TeenAscender @we_chillingfosho but you should really humble yourselves if you're looking to looksmax and ascend.
> 
> Stop lying to yourselves that height makes you both Chad and Chadlite
> 
> All the best with whatever surgeries and softmaxes you undergo. Mew hard, nose breathe and watch that neck posture as you're still developing.


Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽.

Read it again slowly in case you didn't get the memo. Ight now go do smth with your life. Peace out


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽


Just a daily reminder


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽.
> 
> Read it again slowly in case you didn't get the memo. Ight now go do smth with your life. Peace out



You're setting a bad example to your little bro @TeenAscender by constantly adding 2 inches to your height and subtracting 2 inches from mine. Lol then recycling some autist nonsense about cyclops eyes when your bro has wide-set bugs coming out of his skull ready to attack any bitch that looks in his direction. 

Poor character to fake your body count too. You aren't the brightest guy around either, otherwise you'd never have tried that with a grown man.

'Hey guys I'm ethnic, average looking, 5'11 and I've lost count of my body count even though for 1 year and a 1/2 most of our country was trapped inside our houses'.

Great one.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Just a daily reminder




Like @ForeverRecession said, don't even bother.

He's young and dumb and controlled by ego. ENTIRELY. Not by truth like a man should be.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Like @ForeverRecession said, don't even bother.
> 
> He's young and dumb and controlled by ego. ENTIRELY. Not by truth like a man should be.


Calling himself genetically superior, I wonder how this TerraChad Goldman Sachs banker investment would feel so


----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 22, 2022)

this goes back to my theory about zoomers having relatively weak jaws but still getting by on other features
I'm beginning to think a dominant jaw with midface recession is the biggest turn off to a woman possible 
At least weak jawed twinks with normal midface can be considered soft and pretty by girls that are into that
ugly ogre on the other hand has no appeal


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Like @ForeverRecession said, don't even bother.
> 
> He's young and dumb and controlled by ego. ENTIRELY. Not by truth like a man should be.


Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

See this @Mrinfinityx ? Like a child he must have the last word correct? Lol

That's the man that has lost count of his body count. He must copy and paste his fabrications so it seems to everyone reading that he won the contest lmao

I've embarrassed this guy about frauding his height tip-toeing in air force 1s with lifts inside of them and now ive done it again

He is becoming embarrassing at this point, but you can bet he'll say it's ok because he's 19 and I'm almost 30 lmao like all these incels do. I wouldnt be at all surprised to find out he was a virgin if I'm honest. Nobody lies this much.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're setting a bad example to your little bro @TeenAscender by constantly adding 2 inches to your height and subtracting 2 inches from mine. Lol then recycling some autist nonsense about cyclops eyes when your bro has wide-set bugs coming out of his skull ready to attack any bitch that looks in his direction.
> 
> Poor character to fake your body count too. You aren't the brightest guy around either, otherwise you'd never have tried that with a grown man.
> 
> ...


Yea bro it feels good being @wechilling’s bro keep seething for me while my 6’5 height and Chico Arab prince looks brings me JB pussy on a silver platter


----------



## justadude (Feb 22, 2022)

not chadlite but close to it, around 5 psl. but irl hes chadlite cause height


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

@Preston @GIGA KHAN SULTAN confirm to makinithappen that I am not the brother jfl


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> See this @Mrinfinityx ? Like a child he must have the last word correct? Lol
> 
> That's the man that has lost count of his body count. He must copy and paste his fabrications so it seems to everyone reading that he won the contest lmao
> 
> ...


Dont need it. Doing just fine in life. I come here to flex from time to time and for a dopamine rush. School is starting soon so I won't be here anymore. I'll leave you to think your life over as a 30 year old short Indian. Burn the image of me and my bro into your head as what could have been had you been born genetically superior and not a 5'6 Indian with cyclop eyes. Bless ✌🏽


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> See this @Mrinfinityx ? Like a child he must have the last word correct? Lol
> 
> That's the man that has lost count of his body count. He must copy and paste his fabrications so it seems to everyone reading that he won the contest lmao
> 
> ...


It ask a high level of narcissism and childish bluepill delusion to cope and rambling on the fact that he is genetically superior when ur competition on the west is like this 






































Meanwhile him and the whole forum 











Get over it boyo


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> It ask a high level of narcissism and childish bluepill delusion to cope and rambling on the fact that he is genetically superior when ur competition on the west is like this
> 
> View attachment 1558668
> 
> ...



And I don't even know why you are using that photo as it's been proven with conclusiveness that it's frauded / photoshopped


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> And I don't even know why you are using that photo as it's been proven with conclusiveness that it's frauded / photoshopped
> 
> View attachment 1558693


For giving him a chance to compete


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> For giving him a chance to compete
> 
> View attachment 1558696



Hahaha


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I’m gonna distance myself from this thread cuz it serves no purpose but just know, if I looked like u or ur brother, I would have seriously struggle with controlling my narcissism


He is HTN is west, u coping


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Just a daily reminder



None of these guys are that gl tbh. HTN-chadlite. But very high appeal due to pheno and NT vibes.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> None of these guys are that gl tbh. HTN-chadlite. But very high appeal due to pheno and NT vibes.


Still 50% of this list mog this whole forum to death


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Still 50% of this list mog this whole forum to death


Yeah. Lots of ethnics and shit. The forum average is like 4/10.

These are their best frauded pics btw. They likely look worse IRL.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. Lots of ethnics and shit. The forum average is like 4/10.
> 
> These are their best frauded pics btw. They likely look worse IRL.


I hope tbh, I can tolerate from Hexum candid because he is dead


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice chin projection
Lean face
Eyebrows

Bug arab eyes ruin him to hell and back either way


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Still 50% of this list mog this whole forum to death


Some of the average looking PSL users get rates 1-2/10 by women. The forum chads get rated 4-6/10 too sometimes. 

People cope too much over here. In 2030, women will find it difficult to look at the average man without vomiting. Hypergamy will accelerate in coming decades. People in 2100 will look be horrified by how bad people look right now. There will be laws in place to prevent the widespread subhumanity we see nowadays.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I hope tbh, I can tolerate from Hexum candid because he is dead


Hexum is overrated too. He is def gl but not a PSL god.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Some of the average looking PSL users get rates 1-2/10 by women. The forum chads get rated 4-6/10 too sometimes.
> 
> People cope too much over here. In 2030, women will find it difficult to look at the average man without vomiting. Hypergamy will accelerate in coming decades. People in 2100 will look be horrified by how bad people look right now. There will be laws in place to prevent the widespread subhumanity we see nowadays.


If I have the chance to get a kid one day he will mew from the start with K2 D3 at least


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> This dude mogs me and is almost about to height mog me as well. Sheesh



Nevermind, strong IRL chadlite. Insane face for a ethnic mirin hard


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> If I have the chance to get a kid one day he will mew from the start with K2 D3 at least


Need the right genetics. Mine are so dogshit I am morally obligated to have myself sterilized.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> If I have the chance to get a kid one day he will mew from the start with K2 D3 at least


Get Chad sperm and Stacy egg donor. Make sure they are high IQ, NT etc. as well. That's what I would do


----------



## Preston (Feb 22, 2022)

8/10. HTN face and 6'6 and ripped you automatically mog 95% of men because of the sizepill.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Need the right genetics. Mine are so dogshit I am morally obligated to have myself sterilized.


U can still cope look at Laurence Coke parents 














Don't reject the rare good ADN sequences in u, recombination can do some crazy glow up shit


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Sorken @Birdcell the guys eye area looks bad in this photo too. I guess 5 could be fair for the rest of his face idk



Irl chadlite stop coping


----------



## Preston (Feb 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> U can still cope look at Laurence Coke parents
> 
> View attachment 1558777
> 
> ...


Same with Zayn's parents. His father looks like Paki truck driver and his mum looks like a low class chav but their son ended up looking like a chadpreet with Mughal emperor phenotype


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Solid physique for 16 year old too. What yall think. Considering his tall frame and how hard it is to build muscle. @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Korea @Birdcell @ForeverRecession @Sorken @TeenAscender @UglyGod360



Looks like a typical ethnic here. Why do ethnics shapeshift so much. Chadlite in one pic. Incel In others


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 22, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Irl chadlite stop coping


Lifefuel in that case


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Nevermind, strong IRL chadlite. Insane face for a ethnic mirin hard


Wait til you see this one. Professional photograph


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 22, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Lifefuel in that case


You are nowhere near us in any metric. Stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks curry


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Wait til you see this one. Professional photograph








If Jacob Elordi had a baby with a curry Becky


----------



## Deleted member 16958 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> It ask a high level of narcissism and childish bluepill delusion to cope and rambling on the fact that he is genetically superior when ur competition on the west is like this
> 
> View attachment 1558668
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I am competing with Henry Cavill for pussy


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Feb 23, 2022)

Impolite said:


> Ah yes, I am competing with Henry Cavill for pussy


What an idiot. He thinks these man are out to steal all the girls. Calm down mane. You are just anti social and a weirdo @Mrinfinityx


----------



## randomuser2407 (Feb 26, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> @copingvolcel @Berserk


He's frauding by using the black and white filter, also, he is pretty average but is very lean so he looks good. I am currently in the process of leanmaxxing, it took me a long time to realize it but I really need to do a cut, but at the same time I will also make some progress in the gym and gain some muscle mass but my main goal is to get lean to look better, not just in the face but in my body.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Feb 27, 2022)

chadpreetlite


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 14, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> nigga tall


more roids more foids ?


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 14, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Me when I was 16 before training or anything. Natural physique. You might be leaner but I just naturally have way more muscle


garbage


----------



## Mike141 (Mar 21, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Who takes it. I think he does. I look more masculine but that's because he's younger


in my opinion u mog tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (Mar 22, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> He's my younger brother and even I admit hes better looking than me. He also gets more girls which is crazy to think about. Psl rating boys? @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @Preston @subhuman incel @SubhumanCurrycel @Salludon @Korea @bwrauycnee @TeenAscender @Kroker @ForeverRecession @Birdcell @astatine @WontStopNorwooding @EverythingMattersCel @Xangsane @triggered @Xangsane @LooksOverAll @Introvertednarc @RabidRosaries @VicMackey @Ethereal @UglyGod360








Looks like a normie curry 4/10 face


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (Mar 22, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> It ask a high level of narcissism and childish bluepill delusion to cope and rambling on the fact that he is genetically superior when ur competition on the west is like this
> 
> View attachment 1558668
> 
> ...


Fucking idiot thinks the competition is top Hollywood actors and models for girls 😂


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks like Rami malek's average looking cousin. Carried off by height alone


----------



## ascension (Mar 23, 2022)

Self proclaimed gigachad brothers post pics on obscure forum for attention and likes, then argue for 7 whole pages against any criticism. I thought you were too busy out there slaying?


----------



## House Lannister (Mar 23, 2022)

How tall are your parents


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 23, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Just a daily reminder


----------

